# Just read Ross Conrad's Natural Beekeeping...



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

What you're looking for would be better described as survivor stock. And no it isn't necessary that you only buy them. Although they would be better to get started with since you have no experience yet. But they will start training you as soon as you get them though. 

Given that they aren't, you should expect losses up front. So don't try to start out with one hive. Some say two, I say five if you have the means. Otherwise do what you can.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I think for what your asking, and thats perhaps a more natural approach, I'd consider the carni or russian with SMR. For a northern beekeeper, and one that does not want traditional treatments as an option, they overwinter better, handle mites better, and by the nature of how they manage the hive, are the way to go.

No bees is mite resistant. Period! It's just some are better than others.

It should be noted, that buying a queen or any bees based on a "name" or some marketing description is not really what you should be doing. I know many that after one year claim, "survivor" status for their bees. Or because they "thought" that the colony they collected out of some barn was there for a few years, they have, and therefore market some "super' strain of bee. My point being, there are good breeders and not so good breeders. Select your bees on getting to know a local breeder who specializes in the bees you are looking for. Its just not the type of bee you buy, its what the breeder does in his program that makes a huge impact. 

It may be hard to find the bees your looking for at this time of the year. What I would do, if you can not find a nuc or local source, is grab the first package you can from someone bringing in packages. then later after they are established, re-queen with a late spring or early summer quality queen.


----------



## Beltane (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you both very much for taking the time to respond. 

I was already leaning towards the carnies and I can still order a nuc locally so that is what I will do. I liked what I read about Russians as well, but I would have to settle for package bees and I really wanted to start with a nuc. I like the idea of requeening later on, so that's a good idea as well.

Unfortunately, I don't have the means to have more than one hive this year - although with all I have read and all the folks I have spoken to I really would like to have more now! I'm addicted! I was truly very lucky to find much of the equipment (not the hive) used on my local craigslist. 

I love this site as well – I have learned SOOOO much!

I'm so excited - I will keep everyone posted with my progress!


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

BjornBee said:


> I think for what your asking, and thats perhaps a more natural approach, I'd consider the carni or russian with SMR.


Humm, commercially adapted stock, imported Russians, a natural approach? 

I guess, everyone defines natural differently, so one can pick and choose
a definition that appeals to them. 

My definition of a natural approach would be considering the naturally adapted 
feral bees, or breeders incorporating feral stock,. or non chemical methods
of bee breeding of survivor stock which has been previously adapted to ones own
environment. ,,,, you know,,,,, a more natural approach! 

Joe 
Feralbeeproject.com


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

naturebee said:


> I guess, everyone defines natural differently, so one can pick and choose
> a definition that appeals to them.


Why not,,,you just did.... 

Not to toot my own horn Joe, but you could of just directed beltane to my site. I think I fit what you talk about. But I'm too humble to mention it myself....


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

BjornBee said:


> Why not,,,you just did....



That was the point of my post!
Pick and choose the definition to what your conscience will allow. 
It’s good for a new bee to know that there are many versions 
out there, not just one. 
And new bees should be aware of them all,
so they may make informed decisions. 

Russians are OK, but they are simply not the super bee that they are
made out to be. The Russians I got from a top breeder, personally
recommended to me by Dr. Rinderer himself, failed miserably 
against varroa. Today, just about any strain resistant bees will
perform ok against varroa.

But she needs to know that there is no such thing as 
a super bee (except for the Dodge Super Bee),  Russian bees
will pose the same challenges from varroa as many 
of the other resistant strains available today.

My point is she will need to develop a 'varroa plan'
no matter what bee is choosen.

Joe


----------



## Beltane (Jan 28, 2008)

BjornBee said:


> Why not,,,you just did....
> 
> Not to toot my own horn Joe, but you could of just directed beltane to my site. I think I fit what you talk about. But I'm too humble to mention it myself....


You have a great website.  I am learning so much from everyone.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Beltane,

If you want mite resistant bees, I would suggest putting your name out there as a person who collects swarms. The advantages of doing this are that you not only get free bees, but bees that have been successful in surviving, especially in your area. I want bees that can survive on their own, without needing constant medication from the beekeeper. And when you get enough bees, you can select for the traits you desire. Plus, you know your honey is free from drugs and chemicals and you can advertise it as such. 
I have 23 colonies at my home yard, 22 of which were obtained from the wild. Of those 22, all but one have survived the winter in good shape with no medication or feeding from me. 

Good luck with beekeeping,

Jeffrey


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh, and BTW, if you don't have much cash to afford beekeeping equipment, look into top bar hives. You can build everything yourself without having to have much skill and you can stock the TBH with those free feral bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Do you folks believe that it is necessary to purchase mite resistant bees to be successful organically? 

I think it's helpful and you should plan on that in the long run. In the short run, if you get them on natural sized or small cell comb you can probably change queens later. I agree with Joe, my preference is local survivors if you can find them.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Jefferey:

Just because they swarmed, does not mean ANYTHING. You could have bought a package in 2007, failed to prevent then from swarming in 2008 and let them swarm. I would not consider them any better then the package. So, they survived one winter... great. 

My point is just because thety swarmed does not mean anything at all exept one failed to prevent them from swarming.


----------

